
Show HN: Access variable arguments in struct layout fashion in C - mulle_nat
https://github.com/mulle-nat/mulle-vararg
======
mulle_nat
I guess mulle-vararg is possibly even more obscure, than my previous release
mulle-aba, that I put up here a few days ago. If you are curious, why it even
exists, here is a little bit of context: [https://www.mulle-
kybernetik.com/weblog/2016/started_the_mul...](https://www.mulle-
kybernetik.com/weblog/2016/started_the_mulle_objc_releas.html)

